

Ask HN: Enduring Repetitive Stress Injury to the hand - codyguy

Hi,
Are there any hackers out there who've had repetitive stress injury to the wrists/fingers? How did you work around it?
I think I might have early symptoms.<p>How do you avoid a career threat from RSI/hand injury?
======
fubaru
immobilize your wrists with braces (available at the drugstore) overnight and
when at rest. Allow the swelling of the carpal tunnels to go down between work
sessions.

I carpentered for 30 years without surgery doing this.

